# Mini Poodle Puppy Growth Question



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Kima is a sweet little girl. I can't tell you her ultimate weight, but Poodles have a height standard anyway. She looks a Miniature to me structurally and I imagine once she matures a few more months you might have a better idea of her final weight.

If you have not had her to the vet yet, the question about proper weight gain is a perfect one for him/her. It might be something easier to review after a little history builds up unless she is having symptoms of a problem now. It's so easy to worry a lot as a new pet owner--we've most all done it at one time, so just know chances are she's doing fine and will mature to her own perfect self sooner than you can imagine .


----------



## torontopoodle (May 18, 2016)

Streetcar said:


> Kima is a sweet little girl. I can't tell you her ultimate weight, but Poodles have a height standard anyway. She looks a Miniature to me structurally and I imagine once she matures a few more months you might have a better idea of her final weight.
> 
> If you have not had her to the vet yet, the question about proper weight gain is a perfect one for him/her. It might be something easier to review after a little history builds up unless she is having symptoms of a problem now. It's so easy to worry a lot as a new pet owner--we've most all done it at one time, so just know chances are she's doing fine and will mature to her own perfect self sooner than you can imagine .


Thanks for your insights! She has been to the vet, and he said at the time that her weight was healthy for her size and wasn't concerned. She's due for her 12 week shots next week, so I can double check 

You're absolutely right, so much worrying!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

That's good. Once you start tracking height and weight you can make sure things seem to be going well. I know puppies go through awkward stages where for a few days they'll be too tall or too long or too thin or too fat, and then they have a growth spurt and things even out. Until the next time LOL!

You wouldn't worry if you didn't love Kima and want the best for her, so it's okay. Just remember to have fun, too .


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I don't have an answer to your question, but I just wanted to say how cute your baby is!! I love, love, LOVE his color!!❤


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I would say that she is on the skinny side for her height, if you are measuring her correctly, which is something I have never been able to do - I get something different every single time that I measure my girls! But since your vet has had hands on her, and thinks that her body condition is good, I wouldn't worry.
The formula that has always worked for my toys is double the weight at sixteen weeks, plus half a pound when they fill out, so maybe for a mini, it would be plus a pound? So if for example she weighs 6 pounds at 16 weeks, she will probably be about 12 pounds at age one, 13 pounds at age 2-3.


----------



## torontopoodle (May 18, 2016)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I would say that she is on the skinny side for her height, if you are measuring her correctly, which is something I have never been able to do - I get something different every single time that I measure my girls! But since your vet has had hands on her, and thinks that her body condition is good, I wouldn't worry.
> The formula that has always worked for my toys is double the weight at sixteen weeks, plus half a pound when they fill out, so maybe for a mini, it would be plus a pound? So if for example she weighs 6 pounds at 16 weeks, she will probably be about 12 pounds at age one, 13 pounds at age 2-3.


Thanks for your insight!! I actually had the vet show me how to measure, I was confused about whether it's at the centre of the shoulder blades or at the top of their leg, haha. She definitely has a very skinny leggy look right now, haha. Maybe she's in the middle of a weird growth spurt.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

torontopoodle said:


> Thanks for your insight!! I actually had the vet show me how to measure, I was confused about whether it's at the centre of the shoulder blades or at the top of their leg, haha. She definitely has a very skinny leggy look right now, haha. Maybe she's in the middle of a weird growth spurt.



Believe me, knowing how to measure and being able to do it are two different things lol! I guess the truth is that there are subtle differences in how tall they are standing at any given moment that are difficult to see with the eye.
And that leggy, thin body look - yes it can be a growth spurt, but that is also very much the look (at least in toys) that you are seeing in the show ring these days, so it just may be her build!
Anyhow I think they should be nicely lean as youngsters, because they all fill out at middle age, so if you have them at their max weight when they are young, they will wind up chubby in middle age!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Kima is beautiful. Can I ask where she came from?The breeder. I lover her color!!

I have a toy on the larger side, so i would not be much help to you.Do not know weight for minis .at 10 weeks Zoe was 3.2 weight


----------

